# Sinking styrofoam



## JohnnyJohanni (May 21, 2013)

Hello to all. Quick question. Just completed my first concrete/styrofoam rock structure. Looks awesome. Only problem is it takes a 22.8 pound weight to sink it. What can I do? The tank is occupied so removing everything to silicone to bottom isn't a viable solution. All other ideas are more than welcome


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You have a few options. You can extend the lip of the tank and place the Styrofoam under it (which will keep the foam from sliding up) and towards the bottom of the background, lay rocks up against it. Another option would be magnets but if the lip of the tank is in insufficient keeping the Styrofoam in place, you need to extend it prior to using magnets. If the lip isn't wide enough, you'll run the risk of the background sliding up the glass.

If you're interested in magnets, epoxy covered magnets may be a good option. I'd suggest disk magnets with a pull-force of either 14lbs, 19lbs, 25lbs and/or 36lbs. I would suggest to use the heavier magnets inside the tank. It doesn't take much to hold it on the outside of the tank.

The easiest way would be to flush mount the magnets in the back of the Styrofoam using GE Silicone I for Doors and Windows. Once the silicone is cured, smear some over the top of the magnet to seal it.

If you want the background permanent, you can always remove the inhabitants to a large Rubbermaid (while still running the filers) and silicone the background in place. You mentioned it wasn't an option, but it may be an easier route to take.


----------



## JohnnyJohanni (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas DanniGirl. I should clarify. The object I'm trying to secure is more of an "ornament" rather than background but made with same supplies/principles.


----------



## Clive1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you a johanni keeper? I take it you are? well i would like to breed johannis and any tips would be nice!
Thanks!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If you don't want to use weight to secure the object, then magnets would be your only option instead of silicone. Silicone will probably hold better though.

If you use the magnets, place the stronger magnets in the tank and be careful when placing the magnets outside the tank. Slide them in place and if you need to make adjustments, slide a credit card between the magnet and glass.


----------

